# Maybe A 260Fl



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about making my next travel trailer a 2015 260FL. I would love to hear any pro's or con's. Camper friendly, towing, convenience. Anything. With purchases in the past I always end up thinking, CRAP, I didn't consider that ! Thanks


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Hitcher said:


> I'm thinking about making my next travel trailer a 2015 260FL. I would love to hear any pro's or con's. Camper friendly, towing, convenience. Anything. With purchases in the past I always end up thinking, CRAP, I didn't consider that ! Thanks


I have a 2012 same model.

Pros: LOVE the bedroom area with slide, and REALLY LOVE the fact that you can walk down the hallway from front to rear without having to go through the bathroom area. Everyone who has seen the inside of my trailer has been impressed with the floor plan. I also like the horseshoe dinette arrangement. Tows just fine, I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel 4x4 so no sweat.

cons: The living area at front of trailer only has a couch, can seem a bit confining at times if wife and I both are there watching tv or just hanging out. Would be nice if there was enough room for a swivel chair. Hate the electric awning when its windy, have to retract it to keep it from parachuting. If you read this forum you will see that there are front cap paint problems. The brown paint discolors, gets a chalky white look to it. I had this problem and was able to resolve it with color sanding, rubbing compound and a lot of elbow grease. Ask the dealer to warranty the exterior paint for at least two years if it has a brown front cap.

Overall I give it high marks. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I had hoped that the cap issue had been resolved, different paint finish or something. Maybe I should check this out a little deeper and not assume. The black has to be worse than the brown. I wonder if you could order one with the white cap?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

We have the 2011 model and as already stated the bedroom area with the slide and the storage back there is great. It is perfect for the 2 of us and when Jake our golden was with us (RIP) there was still good room. We removed the jack knife couch and put in a 2 seater recliner, the best move we did. We still have our kids (24 and 21) and friends stay a few nights with us each summer. we use the outside kitchen a lot, not much cooking inside. Good access to the fridge and washroom while travelling. Theses are a nice unit. lots of storage in the unit.

Use to pull it with a chevy 1500 but upgraded to 2500 and its much better now. but not to go on about the couch but it was the best thing we did.

if you have any questions just ask.

Pat


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

jake said:


> We have the 2011 model and as already stated the bedroom area with the slide and the storage back there is great. It is perfect for the 2 of us and when Jake our golden was with us (RIP) there was still good room. We removed the jack knife couch and put in a 2 seater recliner, the best move we did. We still have our kids (24 and 21) and friends stay a few nights with us each summer. we use the outside kitchen a lot, not much cooking inside. Good access to the fridge and washroom while travelling. Theses are a nice unit. lots of storage in the unit.
> 
> Use to pull it with a chevy 1500 but upgraded to 2500 and its much better now. but not to go on about the couch but it was the best thing we did.
> 
> ...


Pat, your conversion from jack knife couch to recliners really interests me. Could you supply some specifics on what you did, perhaps a photo or two?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

X2 Pat, I also would like more info on replaceing the couch . I have heard of that being done before. I cant see how you got the new recliner into the TT


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

W5CI said:


> X2 Pat, I also would like more info on replaceing the couch . I have heard of that being done before. I cant see how you got the new recliner into the TT


I think some recliners are made to come apart (back comes off). I'm finding some loveseat sized dual recliners on the internet, prices around $1,100 which is steep but I think it would be worth it!

Hopefully Pat will reply with information on what brand/model he bought and what was involved.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

An Outbacker friend of mine has a 260FL and replaced the couch with a Lazy Boy Reclining Love Seat (yes the back comes off). Awesome fit and comfort.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Have a look at this, go to post 12.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34147&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

About 12 screws to take it out. Pretty sure all Recliners the backs come off. Just ask to make sure. I will see what I can do for the make.

Pat


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

As it turns out the 260FL will not be in the 2015 line up. Perhaps a 277RL. I'm sure there's a few 2014 260FL's out there but it's my first chance to buy a new one and don't want it to be one year old ( on paper ) when I buy it. That's as shame. Now I'm going to need a little bigger truck. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey I haven't forgotten your request. I looked up the bill for the recliner and there is no manufacturing info, nothing on the recliner either. There was about 12 screws to remove. I started with the front skirt, the buttons cover the scre heads, just pull them off and remove the screws. Working from the exterior storage doors you can see 4 ( I think ) on each side. Sourcing the fabric recliner We wanted a flush with the side operating mechanism, not a handle. So the jack knife comes out easily, the backs come off the recliners and I belive all recliners have this feature. Put the base in, put the backs on, I then tested the recliners to ensure no rubbing on the wall and when upright there is enough clearance for slide. Once positioned I screwed it to the floor through the metal frame, rug, and when travelling I use a strap across the base. 
It's actually quite straight forward.
Let me know if you need more info...


----------

